# ADA Mini S Iwagumi



## lexbomb (May 23, 2011)

Looks like an awsome start.cant wait to see how it looks 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

Awesome! great choice on all the equipment!


----------



## jj..bequiet (May 27, 2011)

^what he said!


----------



## farebox (Oct 21, 2006)

OMG, great looking setup so far! Keep it up, you are off to a great start...
farebox


----------



## RWalleyTX (Apr 17, 2011)

thanks farebox it could not have been done without your help


----------



## RWalleyTX (Apr 17, 2011)

Waiting on a order for more ada stuff!


----------



## RWalleyTX (Apr 17, 2011)

picked up some nice tools

wave scissors..


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Nice tank and nice tools. I have the same tools. I really like them.

What are your plans for the scape?


----------



## RWalleyTX (Apr 17, 2011)

Not sure yet maybe baby tears and hairgrass.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Tank looks great, no algae at all! Water is crystal clear too almost like it isn't in there.

I have to agree, I like your tools!



RWalleyTX said:


> picked up some nice tools
> 
> wave scissors..
> 
> ...


Lets see how this turns out, I'm thinking about trying to set up another mini m as a really simple nanoreef maybe even just a planted SW tank.

-Andrew


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

IWANNAGOFAST said:


> Awesome! great choice on all the equipment!


EXPENSIVE choice of equipment. As a teenager I can only dream of having an all ADA tank. <sigh> 

But congrats! I'll be watching this thread!


----------



## RWalleyTX (Apr 17, 2011)

yes it is expensive but what hobby is not? I got out of the reef hobby this is nothing compared to that. I figured just save some money and do it right but I did try to cut corners where I could


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Looks like a great start. Good Luck. I think planted tank will be easier than your reef tank.


----------



## chinaboy1021 (May 30, 2003)

Japanese and German engineering, beautiful on its own. additives need not apply.


----------



## RWalleyTX (Apr 17, 2011)

haha you cant go wrong with eheim or ada


----------



## Zac (Dec 16, 2010)

Awesome stuff! I wish I could afford half of your equip =(


----------



## kokomon (May 23, 2011)

I can't wait to see how it turns out!


----------



## RWalleyTX (Apr 17, 2011)

i dont even have it setup all the way and i already want another one haha. I will have more pics tomorrow.


----------



## RWalleyTX (Apr 17, 2011)

starting new thread


----------



## RWalleyTX (Apr 17, 2011)

Open to ideas on improvements


----------



## RWalleyTX (Apr 17, 2011)

i turned the small rock in the front center around.. Think it looks better?


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

I think you should put the small rock on the left, thats pointing the opposite direction from the other three should go on the right. Try it out, I do like the scape right now though.


----------



## RWalleyTX (Apr 17, 2011)

thanks for the input


----------



## bryfox86 (Apr 6, 2011)

the last one looks EPIC!!!


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

What a sweet set up. Nice rocks too. I think the bottom left pointy would look better behind the big rock on the right. I like small objects in the background for illusion of distance and perspective. Your layout looks pretty deep already with the valley. Nice depth.

I'd be playing with those rocks all day long.....big boy legos...


----------



## bighammer1956 (Feb 1, 2011)

Where did you get the tools from?


----------



## bighammer1956 (Feb 1, 2011)

Answered my own question,why do I keep doing that...smh


----------



## Optix (May 31, 2011)




----------



## RWalleyTX (Apr 17, 2011)

Tools are from rumford aquatics they look like the ada versions just 1/4 the cost. They seem like they are about the same quality as well but only time will tell.


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

I like this a lot! Only complaint is the green tubing, it's really distracting.


----------



## RWalleyTX (Apr 17, 2011)

I hear ya on the tubing but I felt it was ok for now. I only needed about 2 foot worth of tubing for intake and out and ada only sells the tubing in pre cut lengths that were way more than I needed atleast for now.


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

Hope the stones are too your taste!


----------



## RWalleyTX (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks frank for the goodies. What do you think so far?


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

Flip the stone on the right over so it's laying on it's flat slight, then rotate slightly so the end that's pointing upwards now is facing towards the front of the aquarium.


----------



## volatile (Feb 13, 2007)

RWalleyTX said:


> I hear ya on the tubing but I felt it was ok for now. I only needed about 2 foot worth of tubing for intake and out and ada only sells the tubing in pre cut lengths that were way more than I needed atleast for now.


You can pick up some clear 1/2 inch tubing from Home Depot for $5. I believe its 5 or 10 ft.


----------



## RWalleyTX (Apr 17, 2011)

good idea im wondering if the tubing would be too large and fit too loose? anyone try this on metric stuff especially on delicate glass stuff


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

I just noticed that so many Texans are in this thread including frank lol. Can't wait to see this one planted.


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

The issue with the Home Depot tubing is that it's difficult to get the correct size, and the thickness is typically not correct for pressure-resistance, resulting in symptoms like the tubing cinching, etc. We've tried it before at ADG and it never worked out right.


----------



## farebox (Oct 21, 2006)

Remember what I told about the tubing on your ADA glass tubes, be extra careful and I would just use the ADA clear tubing...By the way, great looking tank so far, can't wait to see it planted! You got it kid, keep up the great work.
farebox


----------



## RWalleyTX (Apr 17, 2011)

yup i hear ya I will use them in the future but for now i will use the eheim tubing. It is metric just the same as the ada but i'll have to deal with the green. Thanks for the comments everyone


----------



## RWalleyTX (Apr 17, 2011)

Im so glad to be in texas I got adg a couple hours away! but i do wish they would move to san antonio. haha


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

Pictures!


----------



## RWalleyTX (Apr 17, 2011)

moved the right rock and shifted things slightly. what do you think better worse? sorry glass is really dirty


----------



## gringostar9 (Oct 11, 2010)

I'd raise the front left rock just like you had it before and call it a day. It looks fantastic.


----------



## RWalleyTX (Apr 17, 2011)

thanks gringostar


----------



## RWalleyTX (Apr 17, 2011)

ok this is my scape...I am now wondering what to plant other than HC. Maybe dwarf hairgrass towards the back maybe a bit around the rocks? I wont be able to scape til next week sometime but I figure I get some ideas


----------



## lexbomb (May 23, 2011)

Hc, riccia and glosso in patches and dwarf hairgrass in the corners and in the gasps of the rocks would look awsome


----------



## RWalleyTX (Apr 17, 2011)

hc is planted im going to cross my fingers on the DRY START


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Interesting scape! I feel like the front/left rock could be a bit closer to the main rock.

more pics!


----------



## Buff Daddy (Oct 19, 2010)

RWalleyTX said:


> hc is planted im going to cross my fingers on the DRY START


Awesome layout! Lets see the dry-planted hc, por favor...


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

looking good but you may want too look into building a egg crate under tray/support to keep your slopes, i have never seen an good ol pile of soil, slope last more than a few months. They all go flat no matter how much ground cover you start on it to try and keep it before filling.

some people use egg crate, cut and glued into shape to keep the soil in place, ive seen other use stones under the soil to make little terraces to pile the soil on to keep in place.


just passing it on, cause its much easier to put in place before you get to far into the start


----------



## RWalleyTX (Apr 17, 2011)

yea i am going t just cross my fingers I dont want to mess around with egg crate


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Any updates?


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

We've made som pretty insane slopes with our layouts, never had to use egg crate. Don't even worry about it.


----------



## Aphyosemion (Oct 15, 2004)

The last pic looks almost perfect to me, except that front center rock. I don't know, it sticks up so far that it is distracting and seems to detract from the look of a valley in the middle. I would lay that one down so it doesn't decrease the whole looking up a valley thing.
Man, I wish I could buy an ADA Mini-M!! I have 2 little nanos that came from like, Walmart or something, complete with huge globs of sealant at the corners. Someday I'll get one of those myself a Mini-M though.


----------



## RWalleyTX (Apr 17, 2011)

updates later today thanks for your interest


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

Lookin good! Glad to see more people from San Antonio into planted tanks. Come into Alamo Aquatics sometime and we'll talk plants


----------

